

Ask HN: What secure email provider do you use? - fizwhiz

Yes, it&#x27;s not easy for email to be truly secure, and yes a secure email provider may shut down (a la Lavabit). I just want to pay for a reliable service accessible via my phone (android) that doesn&#x27;t mine my data and that is significantly harder to hack into. A quick search on HN yielded discussions with most people poking holes at new email products but I couldn&#x27;t any definitive winner. Any suggestions?
======
mattkrea
Host your own.

Here's an excellent guide: [http://sealedabstract.com/code/nsa-proof-your-e-
mail-in-2-ho...](http://sealedabstract.com/code/nsa-proof-your-e-mail-
in-2-hours/)

------
skidoo
I have happily been using the services of the A/I Collective for five years
now, with no complaints or qualms.

[http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html](http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html)

